

Green500 (Top500 re-ranked by FLOPS/W) released at Supercomputing 2010 - sparky
http://pressroom.nvidia.com/easyir/customrel.do?easyirid=A0D622CE9F579F09&version=live&releasejsp=release_157&prid=688517

======
sparky
The website ( <http://www.green500.org> ) hasn't been updated yet, but this
seems to be an accurate top 10 from the BoF session at SC. Looks like GPU-
powered machines are in #2, #3, #9, #10, #11, and #12.

A corollary I'd like to see to the Green500 list is the Cheap500 list
(MFLOPS/Dollar, either purchase price or TCO including power and cooling);
we're not likely to ever see that data, but it seems incredibly relevant to
someone looking at the list trying to figure out how to build their machine.

